# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Netting for citrus trees

## JanetFo

Hi there I have two citrus trees I want to put netting over as they just get constantly nibbles at by possums, birds etc who knows what! They are about 2.5-3m high and about 2m across. How do you work out what size to buy? Looking at Bunnings the netting comes in so many sizes! Thanks!

----------


## Bart1080

depending on what you want it for.  Is it birds or birds and possums?  If its just a few leaves that is getting nibbled, wouldn't worry about it.
Assuming its birds and possums, you will want it to go to the ground.  3m high + 2m across + 3m high = 8 to 10 meters. 
Personally if you've got to net each year I'd be limiting the size of my tree to 2m so its easy to getthe net over and pick the fruit or 3m with a frame I could slide the netting over without getting tangled/caught in the tree (with a person each side)

----------


## JanetFo

Thanks for your reply! Yeh I dont think there is a species of small animal, bird or insect that does NOT inhabit this yard 😂😂 I also have these big holes all over the yard which is another mystery Im trying to figure out.  
The smaller tree is definitely under the 2m. The bigger one could probably do with a much better prune but I had trouble cutting the thicker branches with my shears! Ive had a complete nightmare of a stink bug infestation and have been spraying regularly with Yates Natures Way but the buggers are quite stubborn! 
yeh definitely will want it to the ground or at least tied around the trunk low down - so assume you take it off every time you want to pick some fruit? Seems like a pain but better that than no fruit!     

> depending on what you want it for.  Is it birds or birds and possums?  If its just a few leaves that is getting nibbled, wouldn't worry about it.
> Assuming its birds and possums, you will want it to go to the ground.  3m high + 2m across + 3m high = 8 to 10 meters. 
> Personally if you've got to net each year I'd be limiting the size of my tree to 2m so its easy to getthe net over and pick the fruit or 3m with a frame I could slide the netting over without getting tangled/caught in the tree (with a person each side)

----------

